# Rather Upsetting



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

So I came home yesterday to see my largest of three peacock bass laying on the carpet next to my 130 gallon...

Quickly picked him up and put him back in the tank, and his gills were moving and he was able to swim, but I guess he was too far gone cause his eyes were clouded up and he looked pretty weak. 

I feel awful but I guess it's my fault. I only have a small opening at the back of the glass lids and I guess that's where he jumped out of. 

Now I'm contemplating selling the other two bass.... just isn't the same if you only have two of the three stooges.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry for your lost


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sad to hear.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Jun 1, 2011)

Brutal, I wouldn't say its your fault though. You can only control an animal so much... Thats weird though because I had a dream that the exact same thing happened to my gourami last night :S


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry too hear it...

I've lost a few nice fish too jumping, normally because i was careless leaving a top open after feeding


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. We went through this recently and it was a good week before I could even look in that particular tank again.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry to hear that......


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks you guys. I'm about to bury him next to my Parrot fish I lost about 4 years ago.  I wish my smallest bass was the one that jumped out. Oh well time to feed these two lots of prawn to make up for it!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

..... and another one was out of the tank last night.... 

 

One left. This isn't cool! He knocked my tops off and everything.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you checked all your water parameters, to make sure nothing is out of whack? 
Maybe something is off and upsetting them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a fish jump out once, I put in an air stone thinking it was a lack of oxygen since there was no surface agitation and I had no more jumpers after that.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Everything seems to be fine, my knife fish, oscar, dat and red jewel are all thriving. 

I did notice that the red jewel was constantly having a battle with the bass, and even tho the bass could fit the jewels head in his mouth, the jewel would push the bass with his mouth and force him to the top of the tank. I never cared much for these bass, pretty boring fish, and very skittish for a so called monster. Always scared when my big Oscar roamed around the tank.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

wow a second that sucks, I agree something is bothering them if 2 jump that close together. If you see aggression it's likely the cause, maybe stick an egg crate divider in for a while too give them a chance too see each other without being able too attack while the cichlids and bass adjust too each others presence.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Very Sorry to hear that


----------

